# Please Vote For Mocha, Panna, And Cannelle!



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

Last month, a beautiful little Yorkie X named Pumkin entered my life. She was found as a scared, neglected girl tied to a tire in Louisiana. A rescue I foster for flew her up here and and I was fortunate enough to foster her. In addition to an array of other health problem, she tested positive for heartworm, but we thought it was mild. However, further tested indicated that she was too far gone and the worms had actually travelled to many of her organs. In addition, a pin in her leg (which we can only assume was intended to fix a leg that had been broken in the past) was protruding and actually poking her. While this problem could have been fixed by surgery, she was not strong enough to undergo the anesthetic and we all felt it was inhumane to make her suffer any longer. Consequently, she was sent to the Bridge where she can run and play in perfect health on June 17th, 2006. 

Even though Pumkin didn't make it, the cost to ship her up here and all of her tests were very expensive. In an attempt to try to raise some funds for the rescue who gave her the chance to experience love, I entered my three pups (Mocha, Panna, and Cannelle in Calgary, AB) in a Patriotic Pets Photo Contest (the grand prize is $500). However, they're losing miserably which is why I need YOU (think Uncle Sam...it is a Patriotic Photo contest after all) to PLEASE take a minute to vote and send this to your friends and family. I would be eternally grateful to you. They ask you for your e-mail to verify the vote, however nobody else I know who has voted has received any junk mail at all so don't worry. 

The picture's here and it's the first picture in the forth row (Mocha, Panna, and Cannelle). Voting ends just under two weeks on Thursday, July 27th. 

If you could please, please do this, I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks SO much! 
-Daniela 

P.S. You can vote more than once with different e-mails, if you feel so inclined...









R.I.P. my angel...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I voted for you.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Voted 3 times


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I voted a bunch of times... you can vote once for each email address. Be sure to confirm your vote when you get the email. 

Daniela, bless you for trying to save Pumkin.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I VOTED, GONNA DO IT AGAIN


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

OH how sad. 

I voted.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

My vote is in and I am off to do another...poor little Pumpkin, how very sad







It was so nice of you to try to give her a home


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I voted. Good luck to you...and I have said a prayer not only for you and your family but also the little angel who you helped in her final days. Because you loved her for just a little while she has known kindness. Thank you.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Andrea~


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

ohh.. Pumkin is sooo gorgeous.







the url for voting didn't work for me, but i'll be sure to try it again later on


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

My vote is in


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you SO much mikeysmom, Maria71, Kallie/Catcher's Mom, Matilda's Mommy, Tanner's Mom, Scoobydoo, Teddyandme, Sparkey, I Found Nemo, muffieluv, and Angelsmom...not only for your votes, but also for your kind words.

Unfortunately, I can't take credit for her experiencing love. The rescue was incredible, flying her up here and doing countless tests. In the end, the vets just told them that there was no chance she could have survived, and I'm determined to not let her life go to waste.

We're currently in third place with 145 votes, only 119 votes behind first place! Please spread the word, we can do this! The previous third place picture has been trying to get more votes, however we're 53 votes ahead of them so I'm not too worried...yet. There is a prize for third place ($100, then 2nd place gets $250, and first place gets $500), and I'm sure that the rescue will be very happy if we maintain 3rd place, but we can't give up! 

Thank you again everybody, you have no idea how much this means to me.

THANK YOU!!!
-Daniela


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I voted!!!







You are such a wonderful person for doing what you did! I'll use some more of my e-mail addys and vote again for you!!!


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

We voted!!


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank Mom_to_Princess_Bella and eyespy for ALL of your votes!!!









We're at 173 votes now, only 95 votes behind first place. We can definitely do this...please, please, please vote everybody. And to those who already have, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I voted twice! I think you may have recently taken the lead!!!!

Josie says: I would vote, but mommy won't let me on the internet....



Steph and Josie


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Your winning!!! Yippe!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I voted and voted and voted and voted!!







You are in the lead!


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Phesty, SuziMalteseLover...and don't worry Josie, thanks for trying







.



> Your winning!!! Yippe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're in FIRST PLACE with 364 votes...second place has 307! There's still a lot of time left (one and half weeks) so I'm a little worried about maintaining it as a lot can happen in that time, but I have good feelings about this! 

Thank you SO MUCH to everyone who has voted! Please keep spreading the word!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I voted when this was first posted but forgot to do a second with another addy so just did it. I think it was at
444 before my vote just now.
hope the rescue benefits from the big-win!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

446 votes isn't "losing misrabaly" now is it? hehehee WAY to go! We votes a "few" times.

enJOY and good luck!
Melanie


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you IamMomtoMissy and MissMelanie!



> 446 votes isn't "losing misrabaly" now is it? hehehee WAY to go! We votes a "few" times.[/B]










We're currently at 541 votes (yes, 500!!!), 193 more than second place! That certainly isn't losing miserably!

The contest ends in just under one week...we're so close!!!

Thank you to everybody who has voted!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You are so far ahead of anyone.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Please keep reminding everyone. They don't like for us to send personal emails at work but if you get desperate toward the end, I can send to some dog-loving people at work anyway!!







I'm glad things are going so well!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I see the pics, but can't see where to vote


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I see the pics, but can't see where to vote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the white space just above the picture is the number of votes so far and a link to vote. You will have to give an email address and then click on the link in an email before the vote is "final".


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=226150
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sher!! My vote is in. It's looking pretty good


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for voting and responding Matilda's Mommy, Kallie/Catcher's Mom, and 3Maltmom.

Today's the LAST DAY!!! Only 7 1/2 hours left! I think that it ends at 11:59 pm EST. We're currently sitting at 690 votes, second place has 415 and third place has 314. So we have a 275 vote lead!

I'm still worried that there's going to be a surge in votes, but there hasn't been yet! Thank you so much to everybody who has voted and if you haven't yet, please do







.

Thank you again everyone!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey, you won!!!!! Congratulations!! 

http://www.tlcpetfood.com/contest/patrioticpets/


[attachment=10447:attachment]


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

> Hey, you won!!!!! Congratulations!!
> 
> http://www.tlcpetfood.com/contest/patrioticpets/
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!

We won with 709 votes!!! Second ended with 416 and third with 315. THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE!!!

Mocha, Panna, and Cannelle would like to say...









Again, thank you so much everyone! The rescue and I really, really, REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so glad that you were able to win....and I am even more excited that the little rescue whose name you did this for will not have lost her life in vein....she mattered and because of her we were alll able to bring attention to such horrible condition of so many little ones. 

Thank you for caring enough to help and have your heart break. Your awesome and I am so glad you won!!!!!


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks everybody! She broke a lot of hearts, I think it was because she had a personality you couldn't help but love.

Sorry for taking sooo long to update but here I am! We were having some trouble with the contest, they said they'd e-mail the winners but they didn't. Then I noticed that the winners page was taken down and the "Submit Your Photo!" one was back. I tried e-mailing and calling, but couldn't get ahold of a real person and then the voting page was back up! I kept calling the morning after I saw that and got ahold of a real person who was actually very helpful and he said he'd relay the message to the person in charge of the contest and he gave me his e-mail in case I needed anything else. Anyways, I never did receive an e-mail and, as a result, never gave them my address but somehow I received the cheque in the mail on Tuesday! I'm not too sure how that works, but regardless, we got the cheque!

We've decided that the $500 will be the initial donation into Pumkin's Promise, a fund set up through Furever After Rescue Society (the rescue that saved Pumkin) for the medical treatment, including heartworm, of rescued animals. We decided against doing it just for heartworm because Pumkin had other problems that needed medical attention, such as the pin in her leg, and we're so grateful that the rescue did everything possible to save Pumkin. We want to make sure that all animals have this option.

Our first order of business was to order those silicon wristbands, which we did about an hour ago (five hundred of them!). They say "Pumkin's Promise" with a heart in front of Pumkin (symbolizing love and also heartworm) and a pawprint after Promise (symbolizing Pumkin leaving her pawprint on the world). Then they have the words "SAVE, HEAL, LOVE", which is the promise we made to Pumkin, and then on the inside they say "www.fureverafter.org", the rescue's website (which, by the way, you can visit if you want reassurance that I did donate the money and that I'm not Joe Blow sitting in my basement, lol, they were very kind and put the information on there). Then they're swirled with light orange, orange, and white (as pumpkins are orange!). I wanted to have "Prevent Heartworm" on there, but there is practically zero incidence of heartworm in my area (something about the temperature having to stay above 70 F/21 C for a period of two weeks for the worms to develop, which never happens). So, instead, I decided to hand out a little sheet along with each wristband with Pumkin's story on it. I'm so excited!

The rescue was already having an awareness picnic on September 9th, so we're just selling the bracelets then also. Then on the 10th, we're having a garage sale. We want to take advantage of the whole pumpkin and Halloween thing, so I was thinking a human/dog costume party with an optional costume contest with prizes, like best guardian/dog costume, most original, etc. Or maybe a trick-or-treat event for dogs, with prizes for best costume, etc. For Christmas we want to have a Christmas crafts sale and *hopefully* Christmas cards with Pumkin's story, hoping that they'll be sent to areas that are affected by heartworm and raise awareness.

This is all so exciting, it's happening so quickly! Oh, and the initial $500 donation in Pumkin's Promise that all of you helped with was used for spay/neuters and heartworm testing (which, I'm happy to report, were all negative).

Any suggestions? Opinions? There's so much to do! lol

Pumkin smiling at all who helped, thank you! (Pumkin's would-have-been adoptive mom sent this to me yesterday, wasn't she gorgeous?)


----------

